# Drift ran away!!! Sad update



## treeclimber233 (Sep 13, 2013)

We had a pretty bad thunderstorm last night while I was not home.  When I got home I went to the barn to check everything and Drift was gone.  There was a gate open that was separating a registered Nubian doe in heat from a non descript buck that I have. I know I did not leave that gate open.  I have known for awhile now that someone is messing around my barn and my husband keeps telling me I am doing the things that are being done.  Gates open...animal cages left open....animal out of the cages....stuff moved.  He does not want me involving the Animal control because he does not want to make any of the neighbors mad.  How likely is it that he is lost and can't find his way home?  I did call Animal Control to report him missing and they never called me back so I have no idea where he went. Or do they eventually find their way back home?


----------



## AshleyFishy (Sep 13, 2013)

Not to be negative but...if it is a human messing around with your critters, they might of taken your dog off or killed him.


----------



## woodsie (Sep 13, 2013)

He will likely make his way back home...I had a runner who would take off and he would make his way back home eventually...not before I was worried sick though. Does he have a tag with your number on his collar? If not get one, that would have saved me a lot of grief and worry...most of the time Pyrs are friendly enough that someone can get a hold of them and give you a call if there is a number to call. If not, put out posters at your post office, corner store, etc.....I had a people see my signs and contact me thankfully. Good luck!


----------



## treeclimber233 (Sep 13, 2013)

He doesn't have a collar on.  Nobody will be able to catch him anyway.  He is terrified of strangers and will try to climb the 6 foot chain link fence if anyone goes into the goat pen.  What I am most concerned about is he chased somebodies dog home that was around the goat pen and they SSS.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Sep 13, 2013)

well I for one hope you walk outside and he is sitting there waiting for you.


----------



## babsbag (Sep 13, 2013)

That is so sad, I can't even imagine losing one of mine. I would put up signs, call animal control, use the local paper or craigslist, feed store signs, whatever. Post it everywhere. I hope he comes home to you and if someone is messing around your place call animal control or the sheriff; heck with the neighbors.

Would Drift let someone come into your barn? Mine wouldn't unless I was there.


----------



## Team Taylor (Sep 14, 2013)

Look again and make sure he's not back. My LGD will go in the back pasture and we won't see her for a couple of days. She likes to hide and keep watch. She'll belly crawl thru high grass to get to an advantage spot. If they are bonded it's hard to keep them separated.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Sep 15, 2013)

forgot to add the sad update....I found him in the neighbors yard dead.  I don't know what happened to him.  There was no blood so I don't think he got hit by a car.  Someone suggested that maybe his stomach flipped.  When I found him his whole body was swollen and I don't mean bloated from death.  His face was swollen.  It almost looked like a chows face.  His shoulders were swollen and almost squishey.  I have seen animals that had been dead for longer than he was and they were not swollen like he was.  He was laying on his stomach with his hind legs under him but his shoulders and front legs were twisted to the side.  His chin was on the ground and I could see where the dirt was churned up under his chin like he had been chewing on the ground.  His mouth was full of dirt and grass.  He apparently was in a lot of pain when he died.  I am guessing he was either bitten by a snake or poisoned somehow.  Very sad day for me.  I will definitely get a better fence up before I get another one.


----------



## Hardy&Healthy (Sep 15, 2013)

There is just no good way to express how sorry I am for you.


----------



## woodsie (Sep 16, 2013)

that's horrible! I am so sorry you lost him.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Sep 16, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh my goodness.... I am so sorry....

I think that I would be getting at least a cheap game camera and putting it out to see if someone is in fact messing with your stuff.  

It does sound like he possibly was poisoned.  We don't have poisonous snakes around here, so I really don't know about them and how dogs react when bitten.  

My heart aches for you.  I can't imagine.


----------



## goodhors (Sep 16, 2013)

Camera does sound helpful, to find out where the problem lies.
If you are indeed leaving cages and gates open, the camera will 
tell you.  If someone else is the problem, camera will show you 
that as well.

Sounds pretty awful, but I would not tell ANYONE about the camera
and put it up myself.  Even if technology challenged.  Husband sounds
already "odd" about neighbors, and talking to them could get the 
word out about camera.  So then the intruder is warned or damages
the camera before messing things up again.

Do you have a perimeter fence?  You may need to be LOCKING the
gates when not home, to prevent easy access, letting the livestock
out.  I would be pretty mad getting my nice doe bred to a blah buck!!
Maybe locks on the rams gates, would help prevent it happening again.
Your dog couldn't get loose to run away again.  No way to open the 
gates when you are not home.

Have you called the Vet for a shot to use on the doe to lose any 
possible babies?  Then breed her to the better buck on the next heat.

Sure glad I don't live by you, with neighbors like that.


----------



## alsea1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh man. Thats awful.
I'm thinking some kind of poison.
May ask around and see if anyone is using poison for any reason.  I would hope it was an honest mistake.


----------



## Robbin (Sep 16, 2013)

I am so very sorry for you.   You have suffered one of my worst fears...


----------



## elevan (Sep 16, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## cindyg (Sep 16, 2013)

Such an awful thing to have happen, not knowing the reason for death is the worst.  It does sound like poisoning, can you have a necropsy done?  I lost a cat once to unknown causes, had the necropsy done to rule out poison as I sure didn't want to think any neighbours had done something like that and it turned out to have been a heart attack!  Didn't make the loss any easier but at least I knew.  Sympathy to you for your loss.


----------



## bj taylor (Sep 16, 2013)

just reading the forum and saw your post.  I am so very sorry for your hard loss.  it's terrible to begin with and then to think the animal suffered makes it harder.  I think the cameras, done on the quiet, is a good idea too.  if someone is messing with your place - you need to know it.

sorry


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Sep 16, 2013)

So sorry to hear about your dog! I hope you figure out what is going on for your own peace of mind.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Sep 17, 2013)

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## babsbag (Sep 17, 2013)

Get the camera

It is sad to think we have to live in fear of the 2 legged predators. I am getting ready to turn my goats onto 3 acres of heavily wooded land and I am more worried that they will get shot or stolen than I am that a wild animal will attack them.

I can't even imaging finding my dog like that.


----------

